# Going back to the P99 again



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just ordered a fullsize Walther P99 A/S in 9mm. Missed the gun (used to own several about 10 years ago) and finally decided to get on again with that great price at Bud's...

Hope to have it soon in hand


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Who says you can't go home again ?


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I picked up a P99c,got to shoot it for a little bit. Really like the triggers on them, very accurate to, mine is a 40. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Back around 2005 to around 2009, the P99 was my favorite handgun. I even helped sell almost 20 of them between local people I knew, and people I knew online. Fantastic gun. But, I got the Beretta bug again around 2008, and I shifted back to that platform. I eventually sold my P99s (I've owned 4 or 5 of them back then).

Anyway, I have come close to picking one up again over the past 2 years. Buds has a great sale right now, so I could not resist. I ordered it a week and a half ago, and it came in last Wed. I finally got to go shoot it today.

GREAT gun. It is a little more flippy than some 9mms, because they made the gun so light. But that A/S trigger - wow. I shoot the gun even better than my Berettas. I put some JHP rounds thru it too. It is now my new carry gun. I will alternate between my Hk P2000 and this P99.

I love that the P99 A/S is DA/SA. But, the DA pull is lighter than the DA pull on the HK. I put like 8 rounds thru 1 hole at one point. It is nice to carry a fullsize gun again. I had to stop carrying the 92FS a few years back, because it was just too heavy with my back problems. But this gun weighs about the same as the Hk P2000.

Anyway, very happy with the gun 










The gun with a Hogue Jr grip I put on it Monday:


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have only shot a P99 once but I did like the pistol and like the DA/SA striker-fired concept. I do agree it has a fair bit of muzzle flip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Finally got to get a better photo of my P99 that I bought about 7 or 8 months ago. With the addition of the Hogue Jr grip, it feels great in the hand!


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> Finally got to get a better photo of my P99 that I bought about 7 or 8 months ago. With the addition of the Hogue Jr grip, it feels great in the hand!


Nice...I got my eye on a PPS M2...I did the same thing as you with my Kahr CM9...Had one and traded it...Never was happy without it
and bought another one.


----------



## Coldandblue1 (Sep 15, 2018)

I had to do the same..... had one a decade ago, sold it to a buddy and regretted it ever since. Never felt right without it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Finally got to get a better photo of my P99 that I bought about 7 or 8 months ago. With the addition of the Hogue Jr grip, it feels great in the hand!


Damn nice dude! :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. I have been switching between the P99 and my HK P2000 for my carry gun lately.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I just picked up a SW99c at a local shop. It's been raining every day the range was supposed to be open, hopefully tomorrow we will have a range day and sunshine. I just have 2 10rd compact mags. I'm sure I'll be looking for a full sized mag and the grip adapter. I have read that the SW99 can use the Walther mags, is that right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes it can. I once had a SW99 back in 2004 or so. They do share the same mags. Walther actually made the frames for S&W. S&W made the upper


----------

